# Antique Mall Find



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Found this Jaguar XKE at an antique mall near my place. I had to replace the rear screw post. Part of it was missing and the screws holding the body were too long and the reason both screw post were damaged. The front is cracked but the screw does hold. I replaced the rear screw post with one from a slate Corvette. That body was hacked bad.

The Jaguar has some chrome wear, paint wear. The wheel wells are not cut. I think I got a good deal at $25.00.

Randy.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Lucky Dog!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Great find AFX!!! Sometimes you get lucky. A few years back I spotted an olive green Jag at a local flea market in one of those flat glass cases. I asked the guy how much??? 5.00 he said...It was all I could do to hold it in. Uh, Can I see it out of the case please? Of course I had to roll the wheels to make sure it wasn't locked up, anyways I got it for 3.00 after a little hagling... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice snag Nut!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: And you devil RM!! :lol:


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Great deal!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi-Carumba!

Great find Randy.


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

'tis the season!! looks like a slate blue color in the photos?!? You scored!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Thanks Guys,

The sun shines on a dog's butt once in a while. Doesn't it?

Two more I purchased from the same antique mall.

Convertible Thunderbird, the same time as the Jaguar, and a Maserati I picked up today. Both have cracked front post and chrome wear. No cut wheel wells. No bent window post. 

Paid alittle more for these. $38.00 each.

Randy.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

With all the antique/resale shops here in town, I can't find a thing..  

Nice grabs again nut. :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Someday I'll get my chance.. I hope my pockets aren't empty when they do show up...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

LMAO Joe!

I had to scrounge 49 cents out of the bottom my TM's purse to make the purchase of a THE t-jet that cartwheeled me back into the hobby! Fortunately I'm not to proud to beg...or root through my womans purse. I mean sometimes....oh the horror!...she makes me hold the darn thing anyway. I might as well get paid...right?

In order to keep your dignity; my advice is dont spend all your ashtry change...and leave those green dimes under the floormat! For me, it's too late.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wouldn't you know it.. the car don't have floor mats... or an ashtray... LOL When did they stop putting ash trays in cars??? Jeez!!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Shortly after they realized smoking isn't good for you? Oh wait, that was a rhetorical question wasn't it....


----------

